# ¿Cómo conecto una consola a dos potencias?



## pdelt3 (Ago 18, 2010)

Hola foristas:
Necesito conectar a la salida de una consola _Behringer eurorack ubb1002_ dos potencias que tienen entrada tipo canon.
La pregunta es: ¿Armo un cable tipo Plug a Canon con dos Canon en paralelo? ¿Corro riesgo de que se queme algo?.

Adjunto una imagen a ver si se entiende





http://www.imaxenes.com/imagen/cablephantom1fv83rq.jpg.html


----------



## juanma2468 (Ago 18, 2010)

No por supuesto que no va a pasar nada, no te olvides que cualquier amplificador en su entrada presenta una impedancia, y que al conectarle la entrada de señal en forma paralela a las dos potencias lo unico que hace es alimentar en forma paralela dos impedancia, solo eso, no te preocupes que no va a pasar nada.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 18, 2010)

Pará un minuto, Pdelt...

La consola que tenés, ¿tiene salida balanceada en el plug? ¿tu ampli tiene una entrada balanceada? ¿esperás que suene en estéreo?

Ahí lo que estás haciendo es pasar de un plug balanceado a dos XLR balanceadas. Estás dejando afuera un canal.
Si resultara que la salida es estéreo en el plug nomás, estás haciendo un enchastre de señales a la entrada del ampli balanceado...

Saludos


----------

